# Waffles



## MLCOPE2 (May 26, 2010)

I've been commissioned to make waffles for our men's breakfast this Saturday and was wondering if anyone had any good waffle batter recipes and also some favorite toppings. Thanks.


----------



## Grymir (May 26, 2010)

My wife had me go back to a Goodwill store one day to pick up a vintage wafflemaker. It makes the best waffles. No teflon junk for us! We also use the older basic waffle recipe. It call for the seperation of the eggs and has the egg whites whipped. It's the best recipe bar none.

2 cups flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
2 tablespoons sugar
1.25 teaspoons salt
2 eggs, seperated
2 cups minus 2 Tablespoons milk
1/3 cup melted shortening (butter!)

- mix dry ingredients and set aside
- mix yolks, milk, shortening (butter!) together and add to dry ingredients.
- whip egg whites until stiff and fold into the batter. 

This make about 10 waffles in our maker (recipe says 6). So you'll have to multiply it to make alot for your mens group.

Modern recipe's don't call for the seperated egg treatment, but they don't taste as good. And did I mention butter? Don't use margarine. Use butter or shortening. That keeps the waffles from sticking!

Enjoy!


----------



## Grymir (May 26, 2010)

P.s. Lynn just leaned over and whispered in my ear..."I have several vintage waffle makers for sale if anybody's interested." She's the best. I didn't know how good older appliances could be until I married her.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 26, 2010)

Grymir said:


> P.s. Lynn just leaned over and whispered in my ear..."I have several vintage waffle makers for sale if anybody's interested." She's the best. I didn't know how good older appliances could be until I married her.


 
I just might be interested in a vintage waffle maker. PM me with the details. Thanks.


----------



## Idelette (May 26, 2010)

Grymir said:


> P.s. Lynn just leaned over and whispered in my ear..."I have several vintage waffle makers for sale if anybody's interested." She's the best. I didn't know how good older appliances could be until I married her.


 
Yeah, pm me with the details as well....I may be interested. Are they made of stainless steel?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe. The waffles turned out great and everyone was thankful!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 31, 2010)

Grymir said:


> My wife had me go back to a Goodwill store one day to pick up a vintage wafflemaker. It makes the best waffles. No teflon junk for us! We also use the older basic waffle recipe. It call for the seperation of the eggs and has the egg whites whipped. It's the best recipe bar none.
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 3 teaspoons baking powder
> ...


 
You could also post a recipe for Barth Waffles. They aren't really waffles, although they sometimes pass for waffles. But I do hear that they become waffles when you put them in your mouth.

The problem with Barth Waffles, though, is that no one really understands the recipe. Last time I checked, it was up to 12 volumes.


----------



## Grymir (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad to hear the waffles went great. Barth Waffles is too funny!!! I'm trying to condense the 12 volume recipe into a few ingredients, but the recipe isn't 'becoming' a waffle to me.


----------

